# elbow dysplasia



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Your Vlora is such a pretty girl and she looks like a sweetie. I have no specific info. on elbow dysplasia but here are some general joint/surgery suggestions. I would feed my dog things that are suppose to be good for joints - trachea, chicken feet ect (things with connective tissue).  I would ask the vet about glucosomin - I have seen it used to great effect for joint issues. If you have to give antibiotics I would also give probiotics. I hope your little girl comes through with great results. Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I just wanted you to know I will be thinking of you and Vlora today. I hope everything goes well and she is back to her old self in no time.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I have never experienced it, but like CT girl, will be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Vixen (May 31, 2011)

The good news first, Vlora's dislocated elbow popped back into place sometime this weekend on its own, however, she is still having surgery to remove the fragments of bone. It will be an easier recovery as long as the elbow stays where its supposed to. 

Our Vet xrayed her other leg this morning and found that she has a fracture on her radius but her ulna is intact. Our vet thinks that Vlora has been putting most of her weight on her left leg to keep pressure off of her right elbow for a while now which was too much for the leg, especially if she has been jumping and landing with most of the force/weight on the one leg. Vlora is going to have only 2 back legs for a while and I'm not quite sure how she is going to handle that or how I am going to handle potty breaks and keeping her safe. Any and all advice is welcome.

When the vet called and told me about her leg and asked what I wanted to do I automatically said to do whatever they could to help her to fix her leg. Now I'm feeling guilty that I am putting too much stress on her, causing her too much pain, but honestly I can't just give up on her either. This is fixable, she can heal, she can get better but she's going to go through hell in the meantime. I feel I should have been aware that she was favoring her right leg for a while now and looking back at photos I can see how she shifts weight to the one side. I feel terrible and trully upset with myself, even more than I was before. I am supposed to protect and look out for her and not let things like this happen. Her elbow was out of my controll I suppose, but had I realized what was going on earlier Vlora wouldn't have a broken leg! Vlora is in surgery to remove the fragments as we speak and our vet doesnt think pins or a plate will be necessary for her leg, but only time will tell. 

She won't be coming home until tomorrow and I think Im still in a bit of shock. Part of me is mad at the breeder, which is probably silly, because the elbow is hereditary and had the parents been OFA tested it wouldn't be an issue. Of course, I love my Vlora just as she is and am glad shes in the world so I know its rediculous to be angry. I guess I just have to be angry at somebody. Once I get over the shock and fear I will be okay and I know Vlora can and will pull through this. I just hope the rest of her life will be good, painfree and happy.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Michelle's toy poodle Atticus has suffered two broken legs, so I bet she can give you a good idea what to expect as far as dealing with the healing process goes. I seem to recall that he got around pretty well with his leg in a cast, though.


----------

